# 7 speed joining link



## montage (15 Aug 2009)

I spent over and hour trying to get the little rivet back into the chain ..... and have given up... so would appreciated a 7 speed joining link for a small fee 

Cheers


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2009)

Do you mean quick links - 7 speed chains are the same as 8 speed. Don't have any spare quick links though....either in use or as spare for 'emergencies'.....


----------



## montage (15 Aug 2009)

quick links/joining links ....same thing   

Cheers for clarifying that fossy, might make more sense to more people now.


----------



## Young Un (15 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> quick links/joining links ....same thing
> 
> Cheers for clarifying that fossy, might make more sense to more people now.




Just buy some you tight git


----------



## Joe24 (15 Aug 2009)

I have an 8 speed one i think, but its from a stretched chain...................


----------



## montage (15 Aug 2009)

Young Un said:


> Just buy some you tight git




LBS dont have them


----------



## montage (15 Aug 2009)

Joe24 said:


> I have an 8 speed one i think, but its from a stretched chain...................



will 8 definately fit a 7?


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> will 8 definitely fit a 7?



Yes - no difference in chain width..... only when some silly fools went to 9/10 speed did the chains become narrower.


----------



## Young Un (15 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> LBS dont have them




you're on the internet, aren't you?


----------



## Joe24 (15 Aug 2009)

Young Un said:


> you're on the internet, aren't you?



No, he lives here, people are visiting his house YC


----------



## Joe24 (15 Aug 2009)

Why do you want a 7 speed one? Is it for a shitter your doing up to sell to some nob?


----------



## montage (15 Aug 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Why do you want a 7 speed one? Is it for a shitter your doing up to sell to some nob?




for a mtb hack


----------



## Joe24 (16 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> for a mtb hack



Just buy a new chain you peasent.


Ill look for the 8 speed quick link in the shed, it is a mess though, but it was from a near stretched chain, not sure if it will be alright though?


----------

